
Amazon to ban police use of facial recognition software for a year - praveenscience
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jun/10/amazon-rekognition-software-police-black-lives-matter
======
joeblow9999
im sure everything will be fine in a year. cops will never abuse this
technology again starting one year from now...

